# Hairy Chicken Wings



## svk (Apr 4, 2017)

Other than with a flame, how do you guys remove the little hairs on chicken wings? Some batches are really clean and others not so much.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 7, 2017)

I almost always wash chicken under cold running water and scratch or pluck out any hairs or feathers I find while I'm at it. I usually smoke chicken indirectly for about 1.5 hrs and then brown them a bit and sauce. Any "hairs" I miss get burned off then.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Apr 10, 2017)

Not sure where you are getting your chicken wings but the perdue wings I get at sams are usually pretty clean. To cook, I usually steam the wings for 10min and cool on a wire rack (recipe from Alton Brown) prior to cooking in the oven or on the grill. The steaming seems to get rid of a lot of the fat and helps crisp up the wings. It might also knock off the fine feathers. Give it a try.


----------



## svk (Apr 10, 2017)

I've had bad luck several times from both brand name like Jennie-O and the ones packed at the local markets.


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Apr 10, 2017)

Ive always wanted to like chicken wings. But the amount of work for a morsel of meat just never clicked with me. Try whatever you might do with wings with drumsticks instead. Roughly half the price, still dark meat, and much better bite factor. Actually get a satisfying bite of meat from them.


----------



## old guy (Apr 10, 2017)

Steve, have you tried the Wing Joint in Blaine? on University & about 106th rite next to the Subway shop. they're a salty deep fried wing, I could eat thm till I blow up.


----------



## svk (Apr 10, 2017)

old guy said:


> Steve, have you tried the Wing Joint in Blaine? on University & about 106th rite next to the Subway shop. they're a salty deep fried wing, I could eat thm till I blow up.


No. 

Mini gtg there soon?


----------



## yooper (Apr 10, 2017)

Back in 91-93 I lived in robinsdale, right across from crystal lake. The best chicken I ever had was on west Broadway heading into the city. It was a soul food place by the strip joint. Damn they could make some good chicken.


----------



## svk (Apr 11, 2017)

I know that area as I used to work in Minneapolis and sometimes cut over on broadway during snow storms or accidents on the freeways. It's a pretty tough neighborhood these days. A person definitely wouldn't be wise to walk around there wearing any MAGA clothing if they value their wellbeing. 

Funny thing is if you head just a handful of blocks east you get into the ultra eccentric St. Anthony neighborhood.


----------



## stillhunter (Apr 11, 2017)

Most of the "hair" I find can be easily/quickly plucked or scratched off while I'm washing the wings.


----------



## cheato6565 (Oct 12, 2017)

svk - northern MN? Virginia???


----------



## svk (Oct 12, 2017)

cheato6565 said:


> svk - northern MN? Virginia???


Yes that's my hometown!


----------



## Huskybill (Jul 14, 2018)

After using the rotating drum on the chicken plucker to get the feathers off we burn the small hairs with a propane torch.


----------

